# Ortho Killex Canada



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Just spotted this on Amazon.ca. Has the active ingredients 2,4 D, Mecoprop-p, and dicamba. Get it while you can :thumbup:


----------



## Laramee (Apr 21, 2019)

Thats actually really expensive. It's 20bucks/L regular price here in Alberta.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Yes I agree, but better than the stuff you get from big box stores that don't work


----------



## Laramee (Apr 21, 2019)

canadian lawn said:


> Yes I agree, but better than the stuff you get from big box stores that don't work


Oh, I forgot you can't get killex in Ontario.

It's even 50$/L at https://lawnproducts.ca/

I can get it from any big box store, but I can also get par3 from UFA.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

$20? Are you kidding me! :crying:


----------



## Laramee (Apr 21, 2019)

Harts said:


> $20? Are you kidding me! :crying:


Yes sir.

My manager has 2.5G jug of par 3 sitting in his office I asked if I could have some, he said take as much as I needed. When I get back to town I'll grab a couple liters.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Lucky you... I drive down south and load up. Only thing I need iS PGR 🙁


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@canadian lawn that's quite the stock pile.


----------



## Laramee (Apr 21, 2019)

Quite the stock you have. I'm far too north for such a trek. Everything I need has to be ordered in, besides killex and par 3 &#129322;


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

That's not all of it ... &#129323;


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@canadian lawn I would add quinclorac to this. Combined with Par III (you can finetune the ratio based on needs) kills 95% of what you normally have as weeds, count wise.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

I would say a majority of the weeds are taken care of except purslane and I believe it's called bindweed. Here's a picture, tenacity stunts it and sometimes it dies but most of the times they just come out of it.


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

I visited a site one shop in buffalo NY and the representative suggested lesco red zone2 and quicksilver (Carfentrazone-thyl - 21.3%). I couldn't justify the $300 price tag for quicksilver and the usage rate of one eye drop per 1k sqft (0.023 to 0.048 fluid ounces per 1000 square feet).


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I'm careful not to buy every single herbicide on the market. They are certainly needed for heavy infestation, but once you get them under control and apply best practices to lawn care, herbicides can be drastically reduced. I've spot sprayed once this year. I have maybe 6 weeds in my backyard which are next to invisible with the grass cut at 0.875".


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

@Harts what was the PGR that you ordered from seed world ?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Aneuw


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Harts said:


> I'm careful not to buy every single herbicide on the market. They are certainly needed for heavy infestation, but once you get them under control and apply best practices to lawn care, herbicides can be drastically reduced. I've spot sprayed once this year. I have maybe 6 weeds in my backyard which are next to invisible with the grass cut at 0.875".


I agree with @@Harts, get the weeds under control. Then 
the best weed prevention is a thick healthy lawn that you cut often. And a solid fence to keep the neighbours weeds out!


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

Harts said:


> Aneuw


Thanks, ordered it. Yes I agree, a thick lawn will keep the weeds out. This is what my front yard looked like in spring after the full Reno. Back then I didn't know top soil had weed seeds, rookie mistake on my part. The tenacity though took care of it. The last pic was 2 weeks ago after a Humic and iron app before levelling and overseeing.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Nice job. Looks great!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@canadian lawn On those long runs, try double fat stripes. It will pop even more .


----------



## canadian lawn (Aug 12, 2019)

@Harts thank you, but not as great as yours

@Babameca I will try that in a couple weeks


----------

